# Check your "White Privilege"



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Fox news posted this poster a few days ago. I was hanging in the National African American/Slavery Museum in D.C.

To make THEM happy we gotta quit competing....quit saving....and quit working so damned hard!

Sorry its in 3 parts...had to take screenshots because the images were not able to save from the news site.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Defined:

"We, as a race on this planet, have largely been unable to compete on a world stage throughout modern history. Therefore, we are beginning a campaign to see if we can intimidate you into letting us excel...not based on our intelligence, drive, or ability to succeed...but on our skin color alone"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Black members of society as a whole can not keep up in a fair market place. Not because they are not equal. But because they have been taught they do have to do anything.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Black members of society as a whole can not keep up in a fair market place. Not because they are not equal. But because they have been taught they do have to do anything.


I've done my research over the years....it doesn't matter how inviting and obliging different countries are to the blacks, they have trouble no matter where they go...even in the deepest recesses of Africa where white influence is virtually non-existent.

Sorry...them's the facts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I've done my research over the years....it doesn't matter how inviting and obliging different countries are to the blacks, they have trouble no matter where they go...even in the deepest recesses of Africa where white influence is virtually non-existent.
> 
> Sorry...them's the facts.


My thing is it isnt a race thing but a culture thing. Even though the media doesn't show it many blacks thrive. And they dont adopt a "white" culture but a "winning" culture instead.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> My thing is it isnt a race thing but a culture thing. Even though the media doesn't show it many blacks thrive. And they dont adopt a "white" culture but a "winning" culture instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is the second time I've heard that in the past two years....culture.

Culture:
t_he customs, arts, social institutions, and achievements of a particular nation, people, or other social group._

Welp....the culture worldwide is lacking *FOR THE MOST PART*, in what it takes to:
1) Get along peacefully
2) Get ahead
3) Become productive members of a society.

Again...this is not relegated just to the U.S.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> My thing is it isnt a race thing but a culture thing. Even though the media doesn't show it many blacks thrive. And they dont adopt a "white" culture but a "winning" culture instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm not sure I can identify a "white culture"

Polish?
Italian?
Czech?
Mexican?
Canadian?
German?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm not sure I can identify a "white culture"
> 
> Polish?
> Italian?
> ...


I didn't say "white culture". I just said culture. It doesn't matter what race you are as long as you adopt a winning culture.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

All in one.

Surely this is just the recipe to success?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Robie said:


> I've done my research over the years....it doesn't matter how inviting and obliging different countries are to the blacks, they have trouble no matter where they go...even in the deepest recesses of Africa where white influence is virtually non-existent.
> 
> Sorry...them's the facts.


And yet one f the most successful cultures in history was from Africa- the Egyptians. They had magnificent agricultural and aquaculture practices and raised huge, long-lasting monuments with massively impressive skill and precision. Absolutely by their own hands. No slavery at all. No sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Gee, I wonder what the Black Culture Poster says ????


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

The National Museum of African American History and Culture said in a statement Friday that it was wrong to include the graphic in an 
online portal about race and racism in America.

“It is important for us as a country to talk about race. We thank those who shared concerns about our ‘Talking About Race” online portal. 
We need these types of frank and respectful interchanges as we as a country grapple with how we talk about race and its impact on our lives,” the statement said. “We erred in including the chart. We have removed it, and we apologize.”

Blah Blah Blah - Yea Smithsonian, CYA !!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> The National Museum of African American History and Culture said in a statement Friday that it was wrong to include the graphic in an
> online portal about race and racism in America.
> 
> "It is important for us as a country to talk about race. We thank those who shared concerns about our 'Talking About Race" online portal.
> ...





> We need these types of frank and respectful interchanges


Trust me. They don't want to hear facts. They want the usual PC BS that gets us nowhere.

They don't want to hear what I have to say.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Systemic racism in BS!. I was a cop for 13 years. My wife has been a teacher for 28. These are some of the things we saw over the years. Lack of a father in the home as a positive role model has a negative effect on kids. Single mother households are more likely to live in poverty. People living in poverty are more likely to live in public housing. Lack of positive role models in the home causes kids to look up to negative role models in their neighborhoods. Kids living in poverty in public housing neighborhoods are less likely to do well in school. I saw kids in these neighborhoods hanging out late at night on the porch while the adults were drinking and smoking weed on school nights rather than helping with homework, studying and putting their kids to bed. Public housing has a higher percentage of crime. High crime areas have a larger police presence. Lower education and criminal convictions usually prevent higher income jobs to get out of high crime public housing neighborhoods. Nearly 70% of black kids are born to single mothers nation wide. In big city poor neighborhoods it''s nearly 85%. The cycle will continue until they address these facts.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> Systemic racism in BS!. I was a cop for 13 years. My wife has been a teacher for 28. These are some of the things we saw over the years. Lack of a father in the home as a positive role model has a negative effect on kids. Single mother households are more likely to live in poverty. People living in poverty are more likely to live in public housing. Lack of positive role models in the home causes kids to look up to negative role models in their neighborhoods. Kids living in poverty in public housing neighborhoods are less likely to do well in school. I saw kids in these neighborhoods hanging out late at night on the porch while the adults were drinking and smoking weed on school nights rather than helping with homework, studying and putting their kids to bed. Public housing has a higher percentage of crime. High crime areas have a larger police presence. Lower education and criminal convictions usually prevent higher income jobs to get out of high crime public housing neighborhoods. Nearly 70% of black kids are born to single mothers nation wide. In big city poor neighborhoods it''s nearly 85%. The cycle will continue until they address these facts.


Before LBJ's Great Society legislation in 1963-64, the black family unit was very strong.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always found it a striking contradiction in that the blacks have screamed and hollered for equal rights and to be treated as equals to whites. Then in the same rant and hollering they then want the system skewed in their favor so that they may succeed. And yet, in all these decades of having the system bent in their favor they have yet to succeed. They squandered the opportunities given them, became more dependent on the government, and refuse to acknowledge or even attempt to fix what's wrong within their culture and race. 

We had to fire a black guy out in the shop this past week and his immediate response was the race card. No you f---ing dumb ass piece of shit, your lazy and suck at your job. We have another black guy on one of service trucks and he's as hard a working son-of-a-bitch as I have seen. He has a dirty, hot, difficult job, and he shows up every day with a smile on his face. He does everything he is asked to do and gets along with everyone. He takes his abuse because he is the NFG and he shows up every day. There are outliers out there, but for the most part they are sheep of a different color, yet, they are still sheep and they are still on the plantation.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I have always found it a striking contradiction in that the blacks have screamed and hollered for equal rights and to be treated as equals to whites. Then in the same rant and hollering they they then want the system skewed in their favor so that they may succeed. And yet, in all these decades of having the system bent in their favor they have yet to succeed. They squandered the opportunities given them, became more dependent on the government, and refuse to acknowledge or even attempt to fix what's wrong within their culture and race.
> 
> We had to fire a black guy out in the shop this past week and his immediate response was the race card. No you f---ing dumb ass piece of shit, your lazy and suck at your job. We have another black guy on one of service trucks and he's as hard a working son-of-a-bitch as I have seen. He has a dirty, hot, difficult job, and he shows up every day with a smile on his face. He does everything he is asked to do and gets along with everyone. He takes his abuse because he is the NFG and he shows up every day. There are outliers out there, but for the most part they are sheep of a different color, yet, they are still sheep and they are still on the plantation.


This is what the latest push is about....destabilizing white society.

It's working.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> This is what the latest push is about....destabilizing white society.
> 
> It's working.


Of course it is. The white sheep are just as dumb as the black ones, maybe dumber. They may be different colors and falling for different lies, but they are still sheep.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Of course it is. The white sheep are just as dumb as the black ones, maybe dumber. They may be different colors and falling for different lies, but they are still sheep.


You start off with 40 years of a very liberal "education" where history is no longer taught but damning America is. You teach them at all levels, K1 through college that the black society has gotten a raw deal throughout history, even though like you said, they have been given every opportunity under the sun to succeed. Facts about cops shooting unarmed blacks aren't necessary. George Floyd was what was needed to put the plan into play.

When you see someone like Trump come along and start to represent something good for black society, all bets are off. They can't chance the blacks getting off the democratic plantation.

Corporate America, for some reason is buying into it.

It's absolutely sickening.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> You start off with 40 years of a very liberal "education" where history is no longer taught but damning America is. You teach them at all levels, K1 through college that the black society has gotten a raw deal throughout history, even though like you said, they have been given every opportunity under the sun to succeed. Facts about cops shooting unarmed blacks aren't necessary. George Floyd was what was needed to put the plan into play.
> 
> When you see someone like Trump come along and start to represent something good for black society, all bets are off. They can't chance the blacks getting off the democratic plantation.
> 
> ...


The time is right for the socialists. After decades of undermining the system they feel it is ready to topple and they may be right. I don't see the tide changing, no matter who wins in November.

Khrushchev is doing his happy dance in hell.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> The time is right for the socialists. After decades of undermining the system they feel it is ready to topple and they may be right. I don't see the tide changing, no matter who wins in November.
> 
> Khrushchev is doing his happy dance in hell.


First, let me be clear. I'm am not advocating violence.

With that said....

I have been paying pretty close attention to "things" for about 15 years now.

What gets the dander up of every single person on the right like clockwork is the mere mention of "taking our guns".

A few times per year, someone posts a graphic showing everyone the different world dictators and what happened when their guns were confiscated. We hear talk of "a well armed militia" and other stuff like that.

A few times per year, we hear a whole bunch of people touting..."they ain't takin' my guns"....I've got a tractor-trailer full of ammo and just let them try...yada, yada, yada.....

It seems like the 2nd Amendment is the only one that matters but....really only seems to matter if there is talk about taking away the guns.

I don't know what others are watching, seeing, reading, listening to but from where I'm sitting, it seems clear as day our country is being taken over at breakneck speed and "we" (including myself) are sitting here watching it happen and our only response is...."oh crap".

^^^That's just me venting...thinking out loud.

Carry on.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> First, let me be clear. I'm am not advocating violence.
> 
> With that said....
> 
> ...


I agree, no one is willing to sacrifice their big screen TV's or smart phones in lieu of possible jail time or even death. It seems no one is willing to chance taking up arms unless of course, as they say, it's 2A they are coming after. Or will they even then? Where is that line in the sand? Does it exist? People are only to glad to make concessions in small doses until they realize there are no more concessions to be made. A fact that the socialists are well of aware of.

I have said myself that at 60 I will not be taking up the fight unless it hits my doorstep so I am part of the problem. Where does the fight begin? When and by whom will it be fought? I do as much as I can from my little corner of the planet in voting and making the argument every chance I get, but is it enough? I don't think so, not now. The time for action may have well gotten past us.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

In response to not doing anything, I agree. We aren't stepping up. We are the ones being oppressed and threatened for our opinions.

I was advised by my employer to not attend any rally, protest, or counter-protest. If I did, to make sure I wasn't on camera on the "wrong side."
When I questioned "wrong side" I was informed that if I cared about my job, I would know the answer.

My boss is my friend, and she warned me not as a threat as to what she would do, but the corporation. Seems as though she got the same warning in a supervisory meeting this last week.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have long maintained and elaborated in my circle of influence, that we have a cultural problem/issue in America and not a racism issue.
Over the past 25 years, would you concur that the "hip hop culture" has had an overwhelming inpact on the continued shortcomings of the black race?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Black 5 said:


> In response to not doing anything, I agree. We aren't stepping up. We are the ones being oppressed and threatened for our opinions.
> 
> I was advised by my employer to not attend any rally, protest, or counter-protest. If I did, to make sure I wasn't on camera on the "wrong side."
> When I questioned "wrong side" I was informed that if I cared about my job, I would know the answer.
> ...


I have this gut feeling, what will seal the deal as far as those of us on the right really being the actual snowflakes... is coming.

I read yesterday from a DOJ spokesperson, that Durham's report is supposed to be out by the end of summer. Yeah, so?

I also heard from Barr quite a while ago now that Durham wasn't going to be releasing a report...only indictments. So first, which is it?

Second....after all the years of me saying...these things take time to dot the "I"s and cross the "T"s...I'm becoming more convinced daily....ain't nothin' gonna happen.

Oh sure, one or two people we've hardly heard of will maybe get in some trouble. So?

So....if that happens, then what?

My prediction? *Absolutely nothing.*

We will collectively sit at our keyboards...outraged beyond belief....and watch our country die a faster-than-planned...death, wondering if we have enough toilet paper to see us through.

EDIT: I hope I have to come back to this post and eat my words. And gladly will.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

That's just it. Until we decide, as an overwhelming group, to stand up against this they will hold us down, removing us from the equation with threats to our livelihood.

Blm are heroes. The rest of us are white supremacists. I have freedom of speech, but there are consequences. And they are using those consequences to silence our freedom.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Black 5 said:


> That's just it. Until we decide, as an overwhelming group, to stand up against this they will hold us down, removing us from the equation with threats to our livelihood.
> 
> Blm are heroes. The rest of us are white supremacists. I have freedom of speech, but there are consequences. And they are using those consequences to silence our freedom.


Yup.

Wondering about what could be *deadly* consequences if you wear a MAGA hat...is something I just have a hard time digesting.

But it's here and it's real.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> That's just it. Until we decide, as an overwhelming group, to stand up against this they will hold us down, removing us from the equation with threats to our livelihood.
> 
> Blm are heroes. The rest of us are white supremacists. I have freedom of speech, but there are consequences. And they are using those consequences to silence our freedom.


You have freedom of speech in this NWO so long as you constrain it to the agenda mandated by the left. Otherwise, you are out of order and a racist.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Robie said:


> Yup.
> 
> Wondering about what could be *deadly* consequences if you wear a MAGA hat...is something I just have a hard time digesting.
> 
> But it's here and it's real.





Prepared One said:


> You have freedom of speech in this NWO so long as you constrain it to the agenda mandated by the left. Otherwise, you are out of order and a racist.


Exactly. As I stated, if caught on camera at a protest I had better be on the correct side. So, since there are so many blacks at my job, does that mean I have to be on the side of the protesting, looting, and burning? Or can I be on the side that is protesting the looting and burning?
Since I'm biracial, do I get something akin to dual citizenship?

I was accused of racism at work one time. Told them I couldn't be because I was biracial. They told me I was insensitive and being belligerent. Produced tribal card and tribal voter registration card.
My, my. The effect was humorous and disgusting at the same time.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank ya sir!!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> All in one.
> 
> Surely this is just the recipe to success?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to see this write up on all other cultures to compare.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Privileged? Oh yeah. I am. My father worked darned hard for his family to be privileged. My husband works darned hard for our privilege. Let me flaunt that, because I am proud of their hard work and I don't feel bad about that.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I used to have extensive hatred in my heart I will not lie, but anymore I've relinquished a vast majority of it. In my current job position I'm the boss of about fifteen drillers, roughly six laborers and two apprentices. 

One of my drillers is " other " as he put on his application. He's proven to be rather difficult, he wanted a brand new drill right off the bat ( 3 of our guys have newer machines, they've earned it ). 

We wanted to see how he was as with any new guy, he was decent but nothing spectacular. So we got him set up in two quarries ( our one driller drills 5 quarries). But he complained it was too much so we cut him back to one quarry hoping to build his confidence and my boss hates when a drill is stuck at a quarry. But he refuses to work more than 10 hours a day, had to show him various things and it's been a headache. Hoping I can move him to another crew.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Grinch said:


> I used to have extensive hatred in my heart I will not lie, but anymore I've relinquished a vast majority of it. In my current job position I'm the boss of about fifteen drillers, roughly six laborers and two apprentices.
> 
> One of my drillers is " other " as he put on his application. He's proven to be rather difficult, he wanted a brand new drill right off the bat ( 3 of our guys have newer machines, they've earned it ).
> 
> We wanted to see how he was as with any new guy, he was decent but nothing spectacular. So we got him set up in two quarries ( our one driller drills 5 quarries). But he complained it was too much so we cut him back to one quarry hoping to build his confidence and my boss hates when a drill is stuck at a quarry. But he refuses to work more than 10 hours a day, had to show him various things and it's been a headache. Hoping I can move him to another crew.


What else would expect???

Company I worked for in the 70's hired 5 black broads, because of the rioting and demonstrations going on locally.

They were hired as machine/press operators. they were put on the presses, two sat there and polished their nails.

The others refused to pick up the parts because they had draw oil on them, and commented,

"shit, this be white man's work, I be no part of it."

They were real nasty bitches when you tried to talk to them, "MF" flowed freely from their mouths.

All five were shit canned, and filed lawsuits against the company claiming racism, they lost, I testified for the company.

I would have closed my doors if I had to hire any of that kind of trash in my place,

besides none I ever met really knew what a toolmaker was, other than making hammers and wrenches.

None I am sure even had the requisite tools to go with the job or what they were for..

Admin, you can rag on me or kick me out, but the description and opinion fit and not changing it.:rulez:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> What else would expect???
> 
> Company I worked for in the 70's hired 5 black broads, because of the rioting and demonstrations going on locally.
> 
> ...


I should ban you for tempting me but I can't as I'm down to my cell phone and can't access the control panel with it. LOL!

Your thoughts are your experience. They aren't subjective opinions. I've had similar experiences. On the other hand, I have brothers who are black who can count on me when shit goes sideways.

That makes things complicated. That's why uniforms are needed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I should ban you for tempting me but I can't as I'm down to my cell phone and can't access the control panel with it. LOL!
> 
> Your thoughts are your experience. They aren't subjective opinions. I've had similar experiences. On the other hand, I have brothers who are black who can count on me when shit goes sideways.
> 
> That makes things complicated. That's why uniforms are needed.


I have heard say that there is a huge difference between northern and southern blacks.

Mostly that the northern ones are real nasty and have a huge attitude problem, that I have seen.

When ever I had contact with them in the south, be it military or when shuttling planes around, they were of a quite different demeanor.

I guess I just be in the wrong place, maybe.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

In my printing plant, all production employees are black females. They average around 20 years service with my company. We are all family as we have grown up together. They are completely reliable and we would be out of business without them. Thru the years, we have tried different folks. Black males have never worked out. White and Hispanic employees never could fit in. I have noticed it is harder to find a young employee that is as reliable and conscientious as my long time employees.

My experience is that the difference between blacks & whites has nothing to do with color of skin but has everything to do with differences in culture. Almost as if they come from a different country and if you understand that, then you can work together. They just react to issues differently than I, or most whites would. Doesn't necessarily mean it is wrong... just foreign to me.

In my small southern town, there is really no race issues. Everyone works together and the races live in mixed communities. Not like there is a white section of town & a black section. Our mayor is black & a great guy. He came to my farm this spring, with a white guy we are both friends with, to catch some of my grain fed catfish. When he looked at that small 1 acre pond he said, there is no way we are gonna catch any nice fish. Within a couple of hours, they had 2 coolers packed with large channel cats.

I have never once felt uncomfortable around black folk in my town. Now get me in Memphis, and I can't say that.


----------

